
MLISP (1968) [pdf] - kick
http://i.stanford.edu/pub/cstr/reports/cs/tr/68/92/CS-TR-68-92.pdf
======
schpaencoder
Funny how much complexity you have to introduce by just getting rid of the
parentheses.

I later learned that MLISP functioned as a preprosessor for a normal lisp.
Don’t know about the macro facilities, perhaps someone can chime in with
details?

------
mark_l_watson
I think that I remember MLISP. I find Lisp languages to be very easy to read,
MLISP is more difficult.

In retirement, my recreational deep learning development is now done in the Hy
(hylang for web searches) Lisp language that simply converts Lisp (looks like
Clojure) to Python AST. Anyway, because of my background I find Hy to be
easier to read and write than Python. So, interesting to see MLISP perform the
reverse, a non-sexpr version of Lisp.

------
kick
MLISP is really fascinating because it's one of the few LISPs to implement
M-Expressions, which are something that McCarthy didn't pursue.

------
timonoko
So this is where MuLISP/MuSIMP - dual language system came from in 1978. It
worked quite well. You could easily switch from LISP to "Algol" at anytime
without losing much anything.

